# cc hits?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

what do you guys think, 3 weeks?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they said that the cards are starting to get hit.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> they said that the cards are starting to get hit.


are you messing with me? That was too well written to be true! :grin:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have no idea why we have like 10 of these threads every year, before anyone actually gets hit.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> are you messing with me? That was too well written to be true! :grin:


No I read that on facebook. I would not be messing with anybody with this.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> No I read that on facebook. I would not be messing with anybody with this.


Was it from another hunter for Utah? Or from the division?

It would be awesome that the day after or even the WEEK after the WB meeting that they could do the draw and start hitting credit cards...

The anticipation is killing me...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

IF it is on facebook, it must be true!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I am calling bs some people have to much time on their hands


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

my credit card gets hit all the time.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now see if they would require the money up front before the draw then we wouldn't have all these threads about cards getting hit..................But then we would have a lot of threads about "when are the emails coming out?" 

I liked the way it was years ago when you had to go down to a division office and look at the paper copy in the window and wade through the lines of hunters that were checking all their family members and friends results.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

This is nothing - you should've seen all the chatter on the NM forums a week ago and earlier this week!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Geeeez,, They need to run the draw next week first....:!:....

Then CC hits on the 14th and 15th ......


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thinking someone missed April fools day by just a little bit.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> Was it from another hunter for Utah? Or from the division?
> 
> It would be awesome that the day after or even the WEEK after the WB meeting that they could do the draw and start hitting credit cards...
> 
> The anticipation is killing me...


it was from the dwr that posted it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> IF it is on facebook, it must be true!


that not true


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Geeeez,, They need to run the draw next week first....:!:....
> 
> Then CC hits on the 14th and 15th ......


Hmmm, if CC's are being hit the same day as the Wildlife board meeting, either the DWR is working really fast with the Nevada company that does the draw or that is proof positive that the RAC and WB meeting system really *is *just a rubber stamp dog and pony show.-Ov-

Or Goofy is right and cards will be hit in 2 weeks like they usually are.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

If California (and I believe Nevada) can run their draw in 10 working days why in the world does it take Utah so long? Just my yearly whine on the subject, it's outta my system for the next 10 minutes or so............


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

300 Wby said:


> If California (and I believe Nevada) can run their draw in 10 working days why in the world does it take Utah so long? Just my yearly whine on the subject, it's outta my system for the next 10 minutes or so............


after seeing the fumbling around at the meeting, I'm just amazed/grateful we have a hunting season.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Let me be naïve for a second. 

Let's say I have 3/4 Pref Points for GS Deer

First Choice: Plat 1000 Lakes

Second Choice: Plat Fish Lake

Third Choice: Pang Lake

Fourth Choice: Monroe

Fifth Choice: Mt. Dutton

If I don't draw my first choice, would it be possible to draw my 4th choice ahead of my second, third, and fifth, because it is ahead in alphabetical order?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> If I don't draw my first choice, would it be possible to draw my 4th choice ahead of my second, third, and fifth, because it is ahead in alphabetical order?


Only if you used red ink on the app.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Only if you used red ink on the app.
> 
> -DallanC


I thought that you would if you alternated between red and green ink and then back to black.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Let me be naïve for a second.
> 
> Let's say I have 3/4 Pref Points for GS Deer
> 
> ...


im going to say yes on that.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

muscle,
The only way to end up your 4th choice is if there are no permits left for your 1st, 2nd,or 3rd choice when your number is drawn. With 3/4 points if you do not get the thousand lakes tag you will get the fishlake tag for sure. The name of the unit means nothing.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

How do you get 3/4 of a point thats messed up. You should call the dwr yelling at the top of your lungs for your other 1/4 of your point


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

hazmat said:


> How do you get 3/4 of a point thats messed up. You should call the dwr yelling at the top of your lungs for your other 1/4 of your point


It's that **** sasquatch, Al Gore's ManBearPig, and Gay Elk on the Wasatch's fault.

From what I gather my 3 points are 3 points and I don't get an extra point for applying. (Looking at the people that draw with 0, which should be impossible in a +1 for applying scenario) I only get an extra point at failing to draw Plat 1000 Lakes. .


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I just got hit....with an anesthetic bill


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I got an email from the same email that sends the results.... stupid turkey survey. I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Man, I thought I took my hunting seriously, but you guys that are chomping at the bit for the draw results to be released must be really far gone. Just give it another 10 days or so and you'll know.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The wide and I just did bonus points for everything this year except our gs archery deer tags which we will probably draw. Nothing to cause me any great anxiety this year.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> The wide and I just did bonus points for everything this year except our gs archery deer tags which we will probably draw. Nothing to cause me any great anxiety this year.


Um Colorcountry, I'm tellin' your WIFE what you called her on a public forum. If for some reason we read about you in the obituaries in the next couple days...it's been nice knowing you. :mrgreen:


----------



## allent (May 6, 2015)

inquiring minds need to know these things. I have 20 moose points. If I don't draw this season I may have to get a job.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

allent said:


> If I don't draw this season I may have to get a job.


If I was you I would start looking at the help wanted adds and get a jump on the others that will not draw.


----------



## allent (May 6, 2015)

Well I guess I will just spend the entire summer and fall scouting the wasatch unit. If I draw I'll be ready if I don't I can help those who do draw.


----------



## woundedjew (Jan 6, 2011)

This might be a little bit of speculation here, but I just logged into the DWR draw results, and I now have ZERO Mountain Goat points. Does this possibly mean what I think it means. I drew a moose tag a few years ago and I faintly remember this happening with my moose points right before the money was withdrawn. I only had 4 goat points!!!! :shock:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

woundedjew said:


> This might be a little bit of speculation here, but I just logged into the DWR draw results, and I now have ZERO Mountain Goat points. Does this possibly mean what I think it means. I drew a moose tag a few years ago and I faintly remember this happening with my moose points right before the money was withdrawn. I only had 4 goat points!!!! :shock:


It means they stole them cuz its still to early


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya something weird is going on cuz i just logged in and im showing 6 elk points. Thats an issue cuz im on a waiting period. I also show half of the moose points i actually have.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

You guys are just messing around to see ha many of us will log in to check.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I fell for it. My points are all intact......... Hook, line, and sinker!!!!>>O>>O


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Well I fell for it. My points are all intact......... Hook, line, and sinker!!!!>>O>>O


Me too.... Twice just to make sure! LOL


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

My accrued points went to zero! It must be true. Woo Hoo! Swan tag. oh wait.... poop.

I'm going to probably go nuts checking my bank for hits next week.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I could care less about Utah's points and what I draw right now. That is unless it is a moose, mountain goat, or bison tag, then it will hurt the bank account.

Right now I'm paying attention to leaving for Africa on Tuesday for some real hunting.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

What day will the cc hits start happening?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Slayer said:


> What day will the cc hits start happening?


Friday.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> Right now I'm paying attention to leaving for Africa on Tuesday for some real hunting.


What kind a plane ride is that, 20 hrs?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

High Desert Elk said:


> What kind a plane ride is that, 20 hrs?


15 hours from JFK


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> 15 hours from JFK


Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So jealous, Critter! Again, take pictures (not of just the animals) and share with us when you get back.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I plan on taking lots of pictures. 

I may have to start my own web site to share all of them. :mrgreen:


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

My card got hit for a deer tag at 11:40 last night...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> I plan on taking lots of pictures.
> 
> I may have to start my own web site to share all of them. :mrgreen:


Just send me the link then!!!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> I could care less about Utah's points and what I draw right now. That is unless it is a moose, mountain goat, or bison tag, then it will hurt the bank account.
> 
> Right now I'm paying attention to leaving for Africa on Tuesday for some real hunting.


Have fun Critter! Relax and enjoy. It is an experience you will always treasure!


----------

